# Lake of Mexico



## Destinartist (Apr 24, 2013)

Any advice for fishing the surf when the Gulf is flat and glassy like this??

Favorite cam if you want to see what I mean

http://destincam.com/


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I. Wish. I. Was. On. My. Kayak. Right. Now!


----------



## FlatsBoy10 (Dec 31, 2012)

Gold Johnson spoon with a 60 pound mono leader... wade on first bar... throw into deeper blue water with fast retrieve and hang on... bluefish, Spanish mackerel and ladyfish are slamming them right now! Best fishing possible! Or double dropper rig with sand fleas thrown right on edge of first bar for pomps


----------



## Destinartist (Apr 24, 2013)

yeah, been casting till my shoulder hurts, caught hardtail, ladyfish and 1 small spanish, I miss catching the poms though


----------

